# Calling All Louisiana Microskiffers



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you staying in New Orleans? If so Delacroix and Hopedale would be good options. In Delacroix the main outlet is Bayou Terre Aux Boeufs (Terra-Buff). I would go east or west off that and see which side has cleaner water. I haven't fished it since this summer so I don't really know what its like right now. If you launch at Sweet Water Marina ask if Capt. Jack is around, if so he can point you to clean water for redfish. Four Horse (Quatro Caballo) and Lake John wouldn't be bad areas to look around.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I googled these maps but still have no idea how the hell to get there or where the ramps are! Is there a lot of private sloughs and lakes in this area?
I hate asking for help but in a situation like this I don’t know what else to do. I have a good Lowrance HDS9 with Navionics Platinum Plus card so I can hopefully know how to get back to the ramp but those cards don’t show the information locals may have.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweetwater Marina is the launch in Delacroix(number 6 on the last pic). Also, you could try launching at the Reggio launch which is a few minutes before sweetwater(number 20). Everything Austin said is good info. 
Launch at sweetwater and take an immediate left in the bayou that the launch is on (Terre Aux Boeuf). There's tons of good spots off of this bayou.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

I fished Venice a few times but always with guides. Not sure where you are staying but if staying in Venice the marina's have ramps. Get the snapper throat for dinner at the marina! Also, make sure your Nav chip is the West Gulf Of Mex chip. I fished Port Sulfur last winter and didn't realize that my chip stopped around the Grand Isle area so I had to resort to the lowrance chip which sucks.

The wagon wheel behind the Venice marina has had some decent report lately. I like the area in east bay between Port Eads and West Pass. For Hopedale, I like the Eloi Bay area.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

Only one road in to Delacroix. Plug in Sweetwater Marina in your google maps gps and it will take you there. Its the second marina on the road (Delacroix Hwy). This is all mostly private land, but Delacroix Land Corp. lets people fish it freely. They also lease a lot to duck hunters. You will not get harassed fishing any of it. I would use Bayou Terre Aux Boeufs and Oak River (River Aux Chenes) as your "highways" to get to and from depending on what areas you want to fish. That Grand Lake area can be good for reds and is close to the launch. I see you've already searched on LA Sportsman for areas, that's a good way to find likely fishing areas. I would look at old Sept. articles.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Only one road in to Delacroix. Plug in Sweetwater Marina in your google maps gps and it will take you there. Its the second marina on the road (Delacroix Hwy). This is all mostly private land, but Delacroix Land Corp. lets people fish it freely. They also lease a lot to duck hunters. You will not get harassed fishing any of it. I would use Bayou Terre Aux Boeufs and Oak River (River Aux Chenes) as your "highways" to get to and from depending on what areas you want to fish. That Grand Lake area can be good for reds and is close to the launch. I see you've already searched on LA Sportsman for areas, that's a good way to find likely fishing areas. I would look at old Sept. articles.


All of this^^

If you need any more help PM me and I can give you some more info that I'd rather not post


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Get yourself one of these floating cabins at sengette state park. Cool spot to hang out, close proximity to Lafitte and NOLA. $150/night. 

As for the fishing, you're going to need to go to Texas to find redfish, they have left the area completely. Or you can PM and I'll throw you a bone.


----------



## Sean-NOLA (Apr 17, 2017)

In New Orleans, near Chef Pass, there is Bayou Sauvage Wildlife Refuge and Lake St. Catherine. Both areas would be great options for fishing in the City. Lots of brackish marsh with a good mix of fish!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Delacroix was waaay too fresh even 20-30 miles closer to the bay. We fished Monday afternoon and Tuesday until noon and pulled the plug and drove to Empire and fished Tuesday. I found some sweet marshy back lakes and sight cast about 12 fat reds. We fished Venice today and hitting it again tomorrow. Pretty windy...


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

How'd you do?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jboriol said:


> How'd you do?


I post a report with lots of photos in the reports section, check it out.


----------

